

6 Sources of Residual Income for the Web Developer - sparrish
http://blog.nodeping.com/2011/09/26/6-sources-of-residual-income-for-the-web-developer/

======
davidandgoliath
Or by posting a post on hacker news filled with affiliate links! It's
ingenious I tell you :)

